# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب الرحمة في الطب والحكمة.

## علي الفضلي

كتاب :
الرحمة في الطب و الحكمة

يُنسب إلى الإمام السيوطي , و قد ذكر صاحب كشف الظنون أن الكتاب للشيخ مهدي بن علي  بن إبراهيم الصُّبنْري .
وقال ابن الجزري في " غاية النهاية " (2/315-316) في ترجمة الصبنري :
(( ... وطبيب حاذق ، وهو مؤلف كتاب "الرحمة في الطب والحكمة" )).  
قلت(علي) :< وفي "كشف الظنون" : ضبطه بلفظ : الصبيري بالياء لا بالنون وهو خطأ – والعلم عند الله –،  وضبطه بعضهم بلفظ : الصنوبري ، وهو خطأ أيضا <  وفي كتاب شيخنا الشيخ مشهور " كتب حذّر منها العلماء "  – الذي استفدت منه هنا – ضبطه باللفظين لاختلاف النقل ! ففي المجلد الأول ذكره بلفظ : " الصبيري " حيث نقل عن حاجي خليفة ، وفي المجلد الثاني ذكره بلفظ " الصبنري " حيث نقل عن ابن الجزري في " طبقات القراء " .
وزعم الزركلي في " الأعلام " أن كتاب الصبنري هذا غير كتاب السيوطي !! فقال : "  وهو غير كتاب السيوطي المسمى بهذا الاسم "!!
وهذا خطأ على السيوطي قطعا ، إلا أن يكون هناك كتاب آخر تختلف مادته وفحواه عن كتاب الصبنري هذا ، وهذا ما ليس إليه سبيل ، فإن المطبوع سواء باسم السيوطي – وهو كذب عليه لِما سيأتي – أو باسم الصبنري فيه نفس المادة  والله أعلم . 
و هذا الكتاب يحتوي على شركيات و ضلالات و خزعبلات ، ومُلئ بالشعبذة والدجل ، قال الشيخ مشهور في كتابه العظيم " كتب حذر منها العلماء " :
 ( والشاهد من ذكره هنا القول بأنه مكذوب على السيوطي – رحمه الله تعالى - ، فهو لم يورده في " ثبت " كتبه ، ولا في " التحدث بنعمة الله " ، والسيوطي – رحمه الله تعالى – يصان عن مثل ما فيه من أباطيل وترهات وخزعبلات   , و قل ما شئت من الطلاسم و الجهالات , و لقد شنّع عليه الشيخ محمد بن عبد السلام الشقيري - رحمه الله تعالى - و سمّاه بكتاب " اللعنة في الطب و الحكمة " , و قال في موضع آخر " النقمة في الطب و الحكمة " , ووصف مؤلفه بالجهل و البله و الغباء و الجنون , لما أورده في كتابه من الزيف و الدجل ,قال بعد ذلك : " و من لم يحرق هذا الكتاب و أمثاله , فسيحرق هو بنار الجهل , و ما يجره عليه من فقر و أمراض و تخبط في البلاء و الهموم و الأحزان " .

و من مثل ما جاء في هذا الكتاب " يؤخذ دم الحائض التي لم يمسها رجل و يخلط مع المني و يكتحل به , فإنه يقطع البياض من العين " , و الحق أنه يقطع النور من العين .
أقول : لا يكتب هذا و يعمل به , إلا من سفه نفسه , و ضل عقله , و عاش أحمق جاهلا مغفلا .

يقول الشيخ محمد عبد السلام " من عمل بشيء من هذا معتقدا أن فيه شفاءه , أهلكه الله , ذلك لأنه اعتقد أن شفاءه في الكذب على الله , و ترك المفروض عليه من الدعاء و الدواء " . ص 129 إلى 132 ) اهـ. من كتاب شيخنا – حفظه الله تعالى - .
وقال بعض الإخوة الذين لهم اهتمام بالأعشاب وكتب الطب الشعبي :
[ ... إن كتاب الرحمة الذي أشرنا إليه ينسب للسيوطي زوراً ؛ إنما الراجح كما أخبرنا الأزرق رحمه الله أنه للفقيه المقري ؛ وقد رصدت ( شخصياً ) في ذاك الكتاب الكثير من الكلمات والمدلولات التي ليست من كلام السيوطي أو المصريين عموماً ، بل هي من لهجة إخوتنا المغاربة وتحديداً ( في تونس والجزائر ) وفي الكتاب ذاك ( أقصد الرحمة ) تخاليط وأوهام هي غالباً من تخاريف الصوفية وجهلة الزهاد وأغلبها لا تستقيم مع العقل والنقل والمنطق السليم ؛ ولا قيمة لها في موازين الدين الصحيح ..] اهـ.
قلت(علي) : والأزرق هو إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن اليمني ، وكلامه في كتابه " تسهيل المنافع في الطب " وقد اعتمد في كتابه آنف الذكر على كتابين : الأول : هذا – الرحمة - المنسوب زورا للسيوطي ، والثاني : شفاء الأجسام ، لجمال الدين محمد بن أبي الغيث الكَمَراني ، المتوفي سنة 857 هـ / 1453 م ، راجع حاجي خليفة 2 / 1049 و كحالة 3 / 579.ط.الرسالة .
ونُسِب كتاب الأزرق هذا خطأ – أو عمدا!فالله أعلم- للعُماني محمد بن ناصر بن سليمان الطبيب العماني كما نُشر في عُمان!.
وقد ذكر الأزرق في بداية كتابه هذا أنه استفاد من كتاب " الرحمة .." وعزاه للصبنري اليمني سالف الذكر ، وقول أخينا : " المقري " هو نفسه الصبنري اليمني هذا ، والمقري نسبة إلى مقرة ، ومقرة في الجزائر الآن   شرق مدينة (المحمدية) أي (المسيلة) حالياً، بنحو ثلاثين كيلو متراً أو ستين كيلا، وهي لا تزال تنطق هكذا (مَقْرَة) حتى اليوم، بسكون القاف، وممن ينسب إلى هذه البلدة أو القرية صاحب نفح الطيب ، فشيوع نسبته إليها اليوم بفتح على تشديد القاف (المقّري) الأرجح أنه خطأ ، والناس على قولين في ضبط كلمة < مقري > ، فمعظم من كانوا قبل أبي العباس المقري صاحب النفح والأزهار على ضبط هذه النسبة بميم مفتوحة وقاف ساكنة مخففة ... وخالف في ذلك جماعة من القدماء منهم الثعالبي عبد الرحمن .. والونشريسي ... والمتأخرون جلهم على ضبطها " المقَّري " بالفتح والتشديد ... وقد خص ضبطها بعض المصنفين برسالة معنونة بـ < الوشي العبقري في ضبط لفظة المقري > ...
و أهل المغرب (أدناه وأوسطه وأقصاه) مُولَعون بالتخفّف والتسهّل، وقد بلغني أن البلدة المنسوبٌ إليها تُلفظ الآن: مَقْرة، والقاف معقودة. 
وأستأنِس لذلك بكتاب *النور البدْري، في التعريف بالفقيه المَقْري* لابن مرزوق الحفيد، وكان يذهب إلى أن النسبة بإسكان القاف، صرح بذلك في شرح الألفية، كما في النفح.
ولقد أخطأ الزركلي في قوله : " إن مقْرة من قرى تلمسان " ، ولقد تبع في هذا الخطأ السيوطي قبله كما في " لب اللباب في تحرير الأنساب ". 



وقد ساق شيخنا الشيخ مشهور كلام الشقيري – رحمه الله بتمامه لأهميته ، وها أنا أسوقه لك كما صنع شيخنا – حفظه الله تعالى - :
قال الشيخ الشقيري في " السنن والمبتدعات " :
[[ وقال شيخ الدجالين والعرافين ، وإمامهم وقدوتهم إلى الجهل والبله والغباء والجنون ، صاحب " كتاب الرحمة - بل اللعنة - في الطب والحكمة " ، قال :
 يؤخذ دم الحائض التي لم يمسها رجل ، ويخلط مع المنى ! ، ويكتحل به !! ، فإنه يقطع البياض من العين " اهـ.  
والحق أنه يقطع النور من العين. 
وقال أيضا : " يكتب للرمد : قل هو الله أحد ، إن في العين رمد ، احمرار 
في البياض ، حسبي الله الصمد ، يا إلهي باعترافي في اعتزالك عن ولد ، عاف عيني يا إلهي ، اكفني شر الرمد ، ليس لله شريك لا ولا كفواً أحد ". 
وقال أيضاً : " فائدة!! : من حفظ هذين البيتين لم يرمد أبدا !! :
يا ناظري  بيعقوب  أعيذكما  **  بما استعاذ به إذْ مسه الكمد  
قميص يوسف إذ جاء البشير به  ** بحق يعقوب  اذهب أيها الرمد "

 وقال الشيخ - وأقبِح بما قال - : " أعيذها العين برب عبس وقل هو الله أحد ! ، حجب بها حامل كتابي هذا عابس ! ، وشهاب قابس ! ، وليل دامس ! ، وبحر طامس ! ، وحجر يابس ! ، وماء فارس ! ، ونفس نافس ، من عين المعيان وحسده ، جاعت فجعجعت ! ، طارت فاستطارت ! ، وفي علم الله صارت ... " إلخ .

قال الشيخ في كتاب - اللعنة – " الرحمة " : " عزمت عليك أيتها العين بحق شراهيا براهيا !! ، ادنواي !!  أصباؤت آل شداي !! ، عزمت عليك أيتها العين التي في فلان ، بحق شهت بهت أشهت باقسطاع الحا... أخرجي نظرة السوء ، كما خرج يوسف من المضيق ، وجعل لموسى في البحر طريق ... "  إلى آخر أضاليل الشيخ وأباطيله. 
أقول : كيف يحكم الإنسان على هؤلاء الشيوخ ؟!
 أنحكم عليهم بأنهم يهود ، لأنهم ألفوا كلام اليهود ، وعلوم اليهود ؟!
 أو نحكم عليهم بالنصرانية لأن معظم ما ينقلونه هو للكفر أقرب منه للإيمان ؟ أو هم أهل بدعة ، وجهالة بالدين ، وبله وغباوة ، وقلوب عمياء ؟!
 ذلك لأنهم هم السبب الأول الأكبر في جهالة هذه الأمة وشقائها ، وضياعها وذلها واستعبادها وسقوطها في أيدي الكلاب الجشعين المستعمرين ، الذين كانوا أحط وأغبى وأجهل وأضل أهل الأرض ، حتى أنقذهم الإسلام بعلومه من الوحشية إلى الإنسانية ، إلا أن المسلمين نكبوا في علمائهم ، فبدلوا وغيروا فجعلوا الحق باطلا ، والباطل حقا ، فضاعوا وأضاعوا ، وهلكوا وأهلكوا. 

وقال أيضا – أي صاحب الرحمة والحكمة! -  :
"  يكتب للحمى في ثلاثة أطراف من عظْم قديم !! :  خيصور جهنم 
ميصور لظى !! ، يصور الحطمة ! ،  ويبخر كل مرة بواحدة يبرأ " . اهـ.
 أقول : لا يكتب هذا ويعمل به إلا من سفه نفسه ، وضل عقله ، وعاش أحمق جاهلا مغفلا .
وقال أيضا هذا الطبيب اللوذعي في كتابه الفَذّ ! :
" تكتب على ثلاث لوزات ! :  حست ! ، مست ! ، انفضت ! ، ويبخر المحموم كل يوم بواحدة مجربة " .
 وهذا كلام فارغ وأقذر من لعاب الكلاب .

وقال :
" تكتب على ثلاث نوايات : كوفا كوفا كوفا !! ، لوفا لوفا لوفا !! ، أجاجا أجاجا أجاجا !! ، يا أم ملدم ! :  لا تأكلي اللحم ، ولا تشربي الدم يبرأ !! " .
 وكذب الشيخ ، بل يزاد مرضه وغمه وحزنه ، ولهذا التضليل صار المحموم يقبل فرج الحمارة السوداء ليبرأ !! ، أو يلقى عليه ثعبان على غرة !! .
 فليبصق كل عاقل على هذه الكتب . 
وقال أيضا :
" من كتب هذا الخاتم ، وجعله تحت رأس المحموم يبرأ ، وهذا هو : " .
ثم رسم حجبا وطلاسم !!
 يقول محمد عبد السلام : 
" من عمل بشيء من هذا معتقدا أن فيه شفاءه ، أهلكه الله ، ذلك لأنه اعتقد أن شفاءه في الكذب على الله ، وترك المفروض عليه من الدعاء والدواء " .
وقال أيضا صاحب " الرحمة ! " :
" تكتب هذه الأحرف لوجع الرأس : 
 أ ح . أ ك ك . ع ج . أ م أ ه ؛ من كتبها يبرأ بإذن الله !! ". 
قال أيضا لتقوية الجماع :
" تكتب في ورقة بقلم نحاس ، وتجعله تحت لسانك - أي وقت 
الجماع - وهذا ما تكتب : 
 19169111911156918693111181145  ".

 من عمل بها فهو أغفل مغفل على وجه الأرض .
 ومن لم يحرق هذا الكتاب وأمثاله ، فسيحرق هو بنار الجهل ، وما يجره عليه من فقر وأمراض وتخبط في البلاء والهموم والأحزان ، وبعد هذا عذاب الآخرة النار يصلونها ولبئس المهاد . 
وقال الشيخ :
" إذا جامع الكلب وانعقد ذكره ، فبادر إلى قطع ذنبه من أصله ، ثم دفنه في الأرض أربعين يوماً ، ثم أخرجه تجده عظاماً كالعقد ! ، فمن ربطه بخيط وجعله على حقوه ، وجامع امرأته فإنه لا ينزل ! ، ولو أقام من المغرب إلى الصباح !! " اهـ. 
فلهذا أصبحنا أجهل الأمم ، وأضل وأحقر وأقل وأرذل أهل الأرض ، 
وأصبحنا منحطين في ديننا ودنيانا وأخلاقنا ، كل العالم يتقدم ونتأخر ، 
كل الناس يرتفع ونهبط ، لكل الناس صناعات نافعة رافعة ، ولا صناعة 
لنا ، فلهذه الكتب المنقوصة ، وبما فيها من السطور التعيسة المنحوسة ، 
أصبحنا غارقين في بحار الجهالة والبله والغباء الفاضح المخزي....

قال شيخ الأطباء الأغبياء ، وإمام العوام والجهلة إلى كل غم ومرض فتاك 

ووباء ، وقائدهم إلى أسفل السافلين ، إلى هوة ما لها من قرار مكين صاحب كتاب " - النقمة - في الطب والحكمة " :
" تكتب للقرينة : ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بالقرينة ! ، ألم يجعل كيد القرينة في تضليل ! وأرسل على القرينة طيراً أبابيل ! ، ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل ، فجعل القرينة كعصف مأكول ! ، يا عافي يا قابل يا شديد يا ذا الطول ". 

فهل هذا كلام الله ؟!! ،  أو هو كلام للشيخ ؟!!
 بل هو قرآن مبدل مغير محرف بدله صاحب كتاب " النقمة في الطب والحكمة " . ]] انتهى كلام الشيخ الشقيري – رحمه الله تعالى - .
قال الشيخ محمد الإمام – حفظه الله تعالى – :
[... تعرفون كتاباً عنوانه < الرحمة في الطب والحكمة > هذا الكتاب منسوبٌ إلى الإمام السيوطي زوراً وبهتاناً كما نبه على ذلك غير واحد من العلماء ، هذا الكتاب من ألفه ؟ ألفه واحد يمني اسمه محمد بن مهدي الصبيري أو هكذا ، هذا الكتاب كتاب كفر وشرك وشعوذة ؛
 يقول صاحب هذا الكتاب وهو يتكلم عن علاج العين ، إذا انطفأ السواد إذا طفئت عين الشخص ، هو يقول تعالج بماذا ؟!
 يذكر في كتابه هذا يقول : من أخُذ بصره وأصيب بالبياض ، فعليه أن يأخذ دم الحيض من امرأة شابة لم ينكحها أحد ! ، وأن يخلطه مع المني ، ويكحل به عينه!! هذا موجود في هذا الكتاب ، هذا الرجل الذي ألف هذا الكتاب يمني صوفي من الصوفية ، انظر هل تؤتمن الصوفية على دين الله رب العالمين إذا كانوا يدعوننا إلى الكفر الصُراح ).
انتهى من " شركيات وعقائد الصوفية " .

وبهذا يتبين لكل منصف أن مثل هذا الكتاب الكفري لا يمكن أن يكون للعلامة السيوطي – رحمه الله تعالى - ، وإنما هو منحول عليه ، منسوب له ، لكي يمشيه أصحاب الكفر والشعوذة والدجل على عوام الناس ، و الله المستعان ، وبذا يُعلم خطأ من نسبه للسيوطي – رحمه الله تعالى - .
والله أعلم .

السؤال: 
يقول وجدنا كتبا مؤلفة في الطب للشيخ جلال الدين السيوطي ، فهل كان عالما بالطب إلى جانب التفسير حسب ما تعلمون ؟
أم هو شخص آخر وتوافق الاسمان ؟ أو هي منسوبة إليه فقط ؟
 فإن كنتم قد اطلعتم على شي منها ، فما رأيكم فيما اشتملت عليه وخاصة تلك الرموز والطلاسم التي لا تعرف والأحرف الأبجدية العربية والأرقام وهذه دواء للجنون وبعض الأمراض الأخرى؟
الجواب :
[ أنا لا أعرف عن السيوطي أنه عالم بالطب ، وإن كنت قد قرأت له قديما كتابا يشتمل على عدة علوم ، منها بحوث في الطب ، أما ما ذكره السائل من هذا الكتاب الذي فيه الطلاسم باللغة العبرية والعربية وغيرها والحروف وما أشبهها ، فهذا لا أعرف عنه شيئا.
ولكن يجب أن يُعلم أنه لا يجوز الاستشفاء بأمر لا يعرف معناه ، فهذه الحروف التي لا يدرى ما هي ، وهي عبارة عن طلاسم معقدات وأشياء لا تعلم ، لا يجوز لأحد أن يتداوى بها ولا يستشفي بها ، وإنما يستشفى بالكتابة المعروفة التي لا تنافي ما جاءت به الشريعة ].
الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين ." نور على الدرب " شريط (104) ب.

السؤال :
قرأت حديثاً في كتاب " الرحمة في  الطب والحكمة " للمؤلف جلال الدين السيوطي يقول : عن هشام بن القابض بن الحرث عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " يا ابن عباس ألا أهدي لك هدية ، علمني جبريل عليه السلام إياها للحفظ ! ، قال : بلى يا رسول الله. قال : فاكتب في طاسة بزعفران وماء ورد ، فاتحة الكتاب وسورة الحشر وسورة الملك وسورة الواقعة ، ثم تصب عليها من ماء زمزم ، أو ماء مطر ، أو من ماء نظيف ، ثم تشربه على الريق في السحر ، مع ثلاثة مثاقيل من اللبان ، وعشرة مثاقيل سكر ، ثم تصلي بعد ذلك - أي : بعد هذا الشراب - ركعتين ، تقرأ فيهما قل هو الله أحد في كل ركعة خمسين مرة ، وفاتحة الكتاب خمسين مرة ، ثم تصبح صائماً " ، فما درجة صحة هذا الحديث؟
الجواب:
[ هذا الحديث موضوع عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وليس بصحيح ، بل هو كذب ، وآثار الوضع عليه واضحة جداً ، ولذلك لا يجوز للمرء اعتماده ، ولا نقله بين الناس وذكره ، إلا أن يكون مقروناً ببيان وضعه وكذبه على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأن من ينشر مثل هذه الأحاديث الكاذبة إذا لم يبين أنها كذب على الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وهو يرى أنها من الكذب على الرسول ، فإنه أحد الكاذبين كما ثبت ذلك عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ].
الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين . " نور على الدرب " شريط (82) وجه أ.
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
وكتب : علي الفضلي .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيك يا أخ علي .
والأمر كما تقول وكما حقق الشيخ مشهور ، فمحال أن يكون مثل هذا الكتاب مما كتب السيوطي .
وطريقته لا تشبه طريقة السيوطي في التصنيف، إضافة إلى ما ذكرت من الأدلة الواضحة .
على بطلان نسبته لهذا الإمام البحر الثجاج.

----------


## حلحاز سعيدة

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك

----------


## علي الفضلي

الأخوين الفاضلين : عليا ، و حلحاز : شرفني مروركما .

----------


## ابن هاشم

نفع الله بك يا شيخ علي

ذكرْتني بقرائتي له قبل تسع سنوات تقريباً و قد استغربت أن يكون جلال الدين السيوطي هو كاتب هذه التخاريف، و شرح السحر بهذه الطريقة، و كنت أقول لنفسي لعله منسوب إليه زوراً ، فجزاك الله خيراً أن أوضحت هذا الأمر و زادك الله من فضله يا أيها الفضلي.

----------


## علي الفضلي

> نفع الله بك يا أخ علي
> ذكرْتني بقرائتي له قبل تسع سنوات تقريباً و قد استغربت أن يكون جلال الدين السيوطي هو كاتب هذه التخاريف، و شرح السحر بهذه الطريقة، و كنت أقول لنفسي لعله منسوب إليه زوراً ، فجزاك الله خيراً أن أوضحت هذا الأمر و زادك الله من فضله يا أيها الفضلي.


آمين وإياك أخي الكريم.

----------


## أبو عثمان_1

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
ولكن الشيء الذي لا يعلمه الكثير أن مشايخ التصوف ليسو بعيدين عن السحر بل السحرة ما صفا لهم الجو إلا تحت مظلة التصوف

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

أخي عثمان 1 كيف يعني مشايخ الصوفية ليسوا بعيدين عن السحر؟!!!
ليتك توضح...
والشكر لصاحب الموضوع.

----------


## ابو القرشى

مشكور يااخى فى الله مشكوراااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااا

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
> ولكن الشيء الذي لا يعلمه الكثير أن مشايخ التصوف ليسو بعيدين عن السحر بل السحرة ما صفا لهم الجو إلا تحت مظلة التصوف


ليتك توضح هذه العبارة.

وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

